# some sunshine and a visit



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

my fiance is house sitting for his mom for the weekend, so i went over to visit and swim for a bit, so i brought the tiels to enjoy some sunshine while we were out. we kept them on harnesses if they were out of the travel cage. when we went swimming we put them in the travel cage. inside, we dont want them pooping in my fiance's moms house plus its unfamiliar to them, so they stayed on harness as well there.


anywho, photos!

tsuka is looking a bit tattered... molting, i swear! 3 of our birds are all having heavy molts... dally is the only one not molting lol



















































then we went inside. i made them this toy using willow we cut ourselves and ribbon to string it on.











more photos


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

then THESE made me laugh... dally was shaking off


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Those are incredibly cute!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

my favourite of dally... is the one of her chewing the toy and the one right under the photo of dally and tsuka bickering lol shes so fluffy and i just really like how that one turned out lol


of tsuka, i love the one with his wings out lol the camera flash startled him LOL


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I like the very last picture of Dally shaking. Her feathers haven't quite caught up with her head.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

those last two were caught mid shake lol i love the fast shutterspeed on this camera lol


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Adorable as usual  I like the ones of Tsuka getting scritches, so sweet!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the rare time he ever shows his sweet side


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> the rare time he ever shows his sweet side


Jaime likes the mean ones. Lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

haha then Tsuka would be perfect  he divebombs your face and goes for blood each time lol thats why he has to be clipped. nose bites hurt like all heck


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> haha then Tsuka would be perfect  he divebombs your face and goes for blood each time lol thats why he has to be clipped. nose bites hurt like all heck


Grey dive bombs Kevin but clipping doesn't stop him bc he is such a good flyer. Lol. Tsuka and Grey sound like peas in a pod.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

except tsuka forgets how to land when he is clipped, no matter how little the clip LOL he uses his tail, so hes got a busted tail all the time now, it looks SO bad. hes had some follicle damage already  but hes finally learning. finally.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

too cutes.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I laughed at the pic of them bickering.  Such pretty birds!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

them bickering is normal lol usually thats all it is, beaking like that at eachother lol


----------



## MeghanNichol (Mar 2, 2012)

Dally has the same harness that I just ordered! Do you like it? Cute pictures by the way!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i love the flight suit, it works very very well for dally though tsuka hates it thats why he stays with the old handmade harness lol


----------



## MeghanNichol (Mar 2, 2012)

That's good! I have a feeling Belle will put up a good fight but I think the new tiel will be more accepting!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

what size did you order? a medium fits mine


----------



## MeghanNichol (Mar 2, 2012)

:blink: I think I ordered a petite.. I read the reviews and a lot of people said petite fit cockatiels.. Darn it! I guess I'll have to see when it comes in..


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally and tsuka are both over 100g so try the petite if your birds are smaller.


----------

